# front panel audio mod



## philheckler (Apr 14, 2005)

Hi All,

I want to add a front panel headphone/mic to my I-CUTE case - does anyone know where I can get the cable kit to mod my case with the jacks on the front ? - here's my case if anyone's interested... 

http://www.ebuyer.com/customer/prod...2hvd19wcm9kdWN0X292ZXJ2aWV3&product_uid=59321

I'm in the UK so a uk source would be appreciated


Thanks

Phil. :4-dontkno


----------



## jimscreechy (Jan 7, 2005)

That is a nice case. Try this site, they specialise in all types of front panel accesories and connectors.

http://www.frontx.com/


----------



## jimscreechy (Jan 7, 2005)

If your UK this is a really nice one, and maplin have stores nationwide so you probably have a local store.

http://www.maplin.co.uk/module.aspx?ModuleNo=34113&doy=8m7


----------



## philheckler (Apr 14, 2005)

this is what I settled for in the end...

http://www.silverstonetek.com/products-fp31.htm

siverstone fp31 - liked it because it came in black which suited my i-cute case... I've had to mod it a bit to get it to sit flush with the front panel of my case but it seems to do th job just fine...

Phil


----------

